# Scents....which ones to use ...???



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

WEll ...deer opener is tomorrow ...and it is the first time that I will be hunting for them in about 6 years .....and before when we hunted I never used anymore scents or anything like that ....therefore I was wondering ....what scents to use this early in the season ......right now I have cover scents and attractor scents ....but when do I get into the urine scnets and eustrous scents??? .....good luck to everyone tomorrow and hope you all bag the big one ...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Trails End #307. Effective all season long.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

get dead down wind.steps 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I like to use my common sense when ever my wife will let me, but she says that my common scents are too loud and way to stinky.....:lol:


----------

